# whats everyones thoughts on gas or diesel vans



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a new van, prob a chevy with a kuv/knapheide plumbers body on it, trying to figure out if I'm going gas or diesel, don't do much freeway driving, go up and down alot of long steep hills average about 10k miles a year and eventually would like to get a small enclosed trailer (10-12'). 
duramax or 6.0? I've got a diesel excursion and love it but just don't know if it's worth the extra dough to throw black smoke in my competetors face the way the price of diesel is and the option of the duramax....... Thoughts??


----------



## Radium (Dec 25, 2010)

People complain about the diesel engines starting up in the morning. Not good for neighbors with little kids.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

As long as you don't straight pipe the exhaust the deisels aren't that loud. As far as mileage goes you can get them chipped although a programer is is most likely the ticket for in town use. You can actually thus encrease mileage subtsantionally. You can even run propane in tandem and get even better mileage. Up in the twentys easily if you keep your feet out of the pedal. Pulling a trailor as I do with a diesel (7.3)_ average 12.5 but my 95 power stroke has been a bugger to find these toys for. But they work._


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ask around about fuel quality. I have had Ford, Chevy and independent mechanics tell me unless I plan on monitoring and filtering my own fuel supply, do not buy a diesel. The fuel quality and cleanliness is bad around here. Lots of fuel-quality related issues.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*gas vs deisel*

we have both and i would not get another deizel...

try spending 2000 for a new oil pump on a deizel
or a grand or better for one fuel injector.....

even if you get a deizel that gets 23mpg, eventually 
you will give back those saveings in high maintaince. cost...

if you are a deizel mechanic....knock yourself out.....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I've never owned a diesel myself, but everybody I've talked to has liked them pretty well. The only major complaint has been cost of maintenance or repair like Mark said...

One guy I worked with a few years ago had to put a new motor in his Chevy, and the replacement was up in the 5 figures...


----------



## DJenek (May 4, 2011)

I know people who love diesel and those who hate it. A lot depends on personal preferences.


----------



## Shadow Sabre (Oct 12, 2009)

I was just in one of the new super duty and was impressed to say the least. It was getting 22 on the highway and was very quite down the road I would take a good look with the hills you have to deal with.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## PlumbersSanJose (May 22, 2011)

I like to keep it simple. Gas works fine for me.


----------



## Baloo (May 5, 2011)

I've had gas trucks and 2 Dodge diesels. I now drive a Ford with a 460, and to be honest I wont go back to a diesel, especially with all the smog stuff on them. I just read a report comparing this very thing, and with the cost of maintenance and fuel, and now there doesn't seem to be any advantage except for power with a diesel. The other thing I keep hearing is people will get great mileage with their diesel when they first get them, but when they go in for service, the computer gets updated, and there goes their mileage. Just my nickels worth.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like my diesels.

I do have one complaint though. The vibration from the engine keeps messing up the connectors on my satellite radio.

Other than that, they are great. Great gas milage, no spark plugs to worry about, lotsa torque.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Might depend on your use but another thing to consider. Gasoline vehicles especially those used in the trades are typically shot at 150K. With deisel it's just getting it's groove on. Mine is over 370K and still purrs like a kitten. I've put some repairs on it naturally but litereally a fraction compared to the cost of another truck, gas or deisel. If your gig is to trade trucks in every 3 or 4 years then maybe gasoline is more sooted for you, if you want the long haul, well you get the point. I don't care what you drive though, maintanance is always the biggest key to how well it holds up.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Why not consider CNG? There is conversions for the gasoline and the Diesel now, and, the Federal Government will reimburse you for 50% of the cost. You really can't go wrong. I love mine. If you have natural gas in your house, you can get a fill connection to fill your van. It is the slow fill, takes all night, but still works ok. Check it out. You might be surprised.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

robwilliams said:


> If you have natural gas in your house, you can get a fill connection to fill your van. It is the slow fill, takes all night, but still works ok.


How does that work out for tax purposes?

Is it metered separately so you get the numbers?:whistling2:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

robwilliams said:


> Why not consider CNG? There is conversions for the gasoline and the Diesel now, and, the Federal Government will reimburse you for 50% of the cost. You really can't go wrong. I love mine. If you have natural gas in your house, you can get a fill connection to fill your van. It is the slow fill, takes all night, but still works ok. Check it out. You might be surprised.


 I have a friend who is into that and is really big on it. You can run straight natural gas which is way cheaper than fuel. The initial investment is the kicker.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> *Might depend on your use but another thing to consider. Gasoline vehicles especially those used in the trades are typically shot at 150K*. With deisel it's just getting it's groove on. Mine is over 370K and still purrs like a kitten. I've put some repairs on it naturally but litereally a fraction compared to the cost of another truck, gas or deisel. If your gig is to trade trucks in every 3 or 4 years then maybe gasoline is more sooted for you, if you want the long haul, well you get the point. I don't care what you drive though, maintanance is always the biggest key to how well it holds up.


Not true. My last van had 270k on it when he got me a new one. I bet 90% of our vans have over 150k. The most major work I had done to it was it overheated and cracked the heads. If the temperature guage would have shown it was overheating I would have saved it. The key is 
maintenance. Keep up on oil changes and all. When I got my new van in Feb 2010 it had 50k today it has 81k


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

_Maintanance will always make a difference._


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

True, but gasoline engines are much less forgiving than a diesel. You get forget to change the oil on a diesel and there will be much less damage than in a gas engine. If your spark plugs aren't changed the unburned gas contaminates your oil and shortens the interval between oil changes. Not so with a diesel. I could go on but the point is, diesels are much more forgiving and tend to last longer. There are plenty of diesels out there that have close to a million miles on them. You would be hard pressed to find a gas engine with that many miles.

Ask any mechanic who works on both, diesels tend to last longer.



house plumber said:


> Not true. My last van had 270k on it when he got me a new one. I bet 90% of our vans have over 150k. The most major work I had done to it was it overheated and cracked the heads. If the temperature guage would have shown it was overheating I would have saved it. The key is
> maintenance. Keep up on oil changes and all. When I got my new van in Feb 2010 it had 50k today it has 81k


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> True, but gasoline engines are much less forgiving than a diesel. You get forget to change the oil on a diesel and there will be much less damage than in a gas engine. If your spark plugs aren't changed the unburned gas contaminates your oil and shortens the interval between oil changes. Not so with a diesel. I could go on but the point is, diesels are much more forgiving and tend to last longer. There are plenty of diesels out there that have close to a million miles on them. You would be hard pressed to find a gas engine with that many miles.
> 
> Ask any mechanic who works on both, diesels tend to last longer.


I wasn't doubting diesels. I was just stating that gas engines last longer than 150k. I had a 77 cutlass supreme when I was 17 that had 345k on it and it ran strong. That's why on semi's they can get a million miles on them and still run like new.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My '69 Chevy Van with a 230 cu in straight 6 gas motor went 550,000... :thumbup:

They don't makem like that anymore...

Thank Gawd....:laughing:

King Pins on a straight axle, that's a fun job right there...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Protech said:


> I like my diesels.
> 
> I do have one complaint though. The vibration from the engine keeps messing up the connectors on my satellite radio.
> 
> Other than that, they are great. Great gas milage, no spark plugs to worry about, lotsa torque.




Granted about the spark plugs, but I have a question.

Not a dig, no sarcasm expressed or implied.

What about the glow plugs PT? How long do they last and what are the costs associated with replacing them?

An regarding NG, I've heard that a full tank of NG costs about half that of gasoline, but I've also heard that you use twice as much, making the difference in operating costs negligible. Where I'm told some of the money is saved is in maintenance. Apparently an oil change is good for 10's of thousands of kilometers due to the exponentially smaller amount of carbon.

These points that I have quoted are all hearsay and I cannot confirm any of them. If anyone can speak to these topics, I welcome them to do so.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I havent had to change any glow plugs on my rig and thankfully because on my particular 7.3 they are under tha valve covers. I did change the relay in the fall. The part was 80 bucks apprx, and was a 2 minute job. Some diesels have the glow plugs at much easier access.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Well my Humpty Dumpty truck.. the motor has 368K miles and runs smooth.. It has a manual 5 spead tranny well 4spd 1st gear is a waste unless really loaded down and taking off up a steep azz hill. here is a link to it's pickture: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/work-truck-pictures-233/index21/#post187346 3.9 4 cylinder diesel turbo engine.. I get 14-16 MPG 16ft 12,000lb truck.. just changed the nasty air filter hoping for better mpg.. My F150 V-6 work truck gets 13-16 mpg and I can carry a whole lot more crap :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> I havent had to change any glow plugs on my rig and thankfully because on my particular 7.3 they are under tha valve covers. I did change the relay in the fall. The part was 80 bucks apprx, and was a 2 minute job. Some diesels have the glow plugs at much easier access.


My glow plugs are weak (I have to plug it in durring our coastal California winters ) and I'm holding out for as long as I can for that reason. Because of what's involved in replacing them I'm hoping I can deal with it for long enough to just do the injectors at the same time.






Paul


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I've had both and liked both. Sometimes it's a little harder finding fuel for a diesel

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know about glow plug replacement. I have never had to do it. Maybe around 250,000 miles I might have to do it. I know a guy who has a diesel with that kind of mileage and he did just have to get new plugs finally.

But then again, here in Florida it's usually so hot that you can crank these engines up without a glow plug. Seems like the only time you need the plugs is in the winter time.



U666A said:


> Granted about the spark plugs, but I have a question.
> 
> Not a dig, no sarcasm expressed or implied.
> 
> ...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I've had problems finding a station before. Seems like they are becoming more and more available though. Many stations are adding diesel pumps.



ToUtahNow said:


> I've had both and liked both. Sometimes it's a little harder finding fuel for a diesel
> 
> Mark


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Protech said:


> I don't know about glow plug replacement. I have never had to do it. Maybe around 250,000 miles I might have to do it. I know a guy who has a diesel with that kind of mileage and he did just have to get new plugs finally.
> 
> But then again, here in Florida it's usually so hot that you can crank these engines up without a glow plug. Seems like the only time you need the plugs is in the winter time.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That is a very good point. I would not own one in colder climates, but FL would be ideal for a diesel, I would think....


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

My truck is a 95 and I have never had a newer diesel than that but know plenty of people who do here in New Mexico and doesn't seem to be much of an issue. On my power stroke I find it better to use the block heater and it starts as if it was running all nite. Granted is a little unhandy but takes all of 2 seconds.


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

'01 Dodge 2500, Quad Cab 4X4, 5.9 CTD HO, 6 spd.. 335k.. Cummin's don't have glow plugs, it's got a grid heater. Havn't had to replace any injectors yet, though i'm gonna upgrade the sticks soon. I have replaced the Fuel Injector twice though. First one from the Dodge dealer, $2650, lasted 15 months... Dodge wouldn't warranty. Took it to a diesel mech. in next town, put new FI and lift pump in for under 2k... been runnin strong since then, 3 yrs. I like my truck, but I need a box van....


----------



## Tom.Plumber (Jun 9, 2011)

Its been my experience that diesel = power and low top end. Fuel = speed

With the fuel prices today I would stick with fuel engines...but thats just me


----------



## ]3ones (Jun 9, 2011)

Cummins Diesel. Enugh said.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tom.Plumber said:


> Its been my experience that diesel = power and low top end. Fuel = speed
> 
> With the fuel prices today I would stick with fuel engines...but thats just me


:blink:

What is a "fuel engine"?

What is "low top end?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

]3ones said:


> Cummins Diesel. Enugh said.


Cummins rocks absolutley. Nephews cummins will burn rubber in 3rd gear. :thumbup: The power stroke was produced by International Truck and Engine Corporation and is worth many many 100's of thousands of miles if mantained properly. As is the cummins.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Think I'm going with a used 6.0 gas with a 12' plumbers body, I tend to have vans for 4-5 years then on to something new, I don't think I wanna drop 40k+ on a new diesel cutaway right now, thanks for all the opinions...... Keep u posted on the new van


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Think I'm going with a used 6.0 gas with a 12' plumbers body, I tend to have vans for 4-5 years then on to something new, I don't think I wanna drop 40k+ on a new diesel cutaway right now, thanks for all the opinions...... Keep u posted on the new van



My boss is having constant trouble with his chev diesel 1 ton. I hope they iron out their issues I would like to have one some day. There are some dealers in TX selling 1 tons with box and curb door for 30+. Its a DRW.


----------



## court (Dec 14, 2011)

I am a big fan of diesels without a doubt and I haved owned several of them for my personal trucks. But unless YOU stay on top of the maintenence of your fleet vehicles stay FAR away from them! If taken care of and you do anal maintenence they can last damn near forever. One huge problem with diesels is when there is a out of warranty issue you better have DEEP pockets to fix them! Everything is expensive on them! If you are buying a used one and you happen to know someone at a dealership ask them to run an oasis report for you. It will tell you everytime it has been in a dealership getting worked on and what for.

On another note; heed my words here........RUN don't walk away from the 6.0 powerstroke!!!!!!!!!! They can be a complete money pit! There are guys that have good luck with them but man there are MANY that have nightmare stories about them! They have so many issues it is not even funny! EGR valve, EGR cooler, FICM, head gasket issues because the studs are week, injectors.....the list goes on and on! All you have to do is look at prices on the three diesels in comparative years and you will see a $3,000-$6,000 lower selling price than a duramax or a cummins. There are great deals to be had on the 6.0 but you better have an extra $5,000 in the bank if you do it. Just do a google search on 6.0 diesel and I think you will see exactly what I am talking about. If you are stuck on a Ford see if you can find a 7.3 somewhere. They were a pretty simple engine that would run forever. The 6.4 is also geting a pretty bad rap like the 6.0. The new 6.7 hasn't been out long enough to know.

Buy what you like but I thought I needed to throw that out there. Good luck.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have 06 sprinter 3500 runs like nobodies business 17 mpg 128000 have done 0 except regular maintenance .great great truck diesel


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Piper34 said:


> I have 06 sprinter 3500 runs like nobodies business 17 mpg 128000 have done 0 except regular maintenance .great great truck diesel


What diesel motor does it have and size.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

For a work vehicle, diesel is the way to go, I love diesels, nothing beats the roar of a good diesel. And there's no sparkplugs to dick around with. And also the torqe of a diesel can't be beat. 150k miles ain't nothin for a diesel. I've seen diesels with 900k on them.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

I agree with all of the bonuses of a diesel. Higher up front costs though. That's why I avoid them. And a tad off topic you've probably already bought one but instead of a KUV consider a CRV. Classic Service Van. I just bought mine a few months ago on a Ford E350 body. All aluminum body. Unless KUV changed it they used to be steel and tend to rust. Like I said, off topic but worth considering.


----------



## seanny deep (Jan 28, 2012)

I had a 95 f250 with a 7.3 l intenational block super chipped and turbo
Ed kand n injectors air filter 4" exhaust all the way that truck was fantastic but the split front axel sucked and the 6" lift didnt help thing nore did the 35" toyo open country tires but 20mpg plus on the road... But dont buy any ford diesel other then the 7:3 the 6 liter is shiit cummins are all pretty good but front end issues as well look up dodge death wabble..... I got a 03 ram 2500gas "hemi" and i love it except it hasnt passed a gas station yet. Deisels good if you do long drives if your doing service stop and go gas is better.. i want a sprinter thou...


----------



## Plumbing newbie (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll put my two cents in if you are going to be running service or hauling buy a diesel! The 6.0 has issues but if as soon as you get it put roughly 1300 into it, it's bulletproof, the cummins has tranny issues unless you buy a manual the so called death wobble has been fixed by the factory my buddy has a dodge and he had it and it was scary but factory fixed it no more problems, last but not least the duramax are all bullet proof after 04. I have 4 or 5 friends that are diesel mechanics and will say diesel over gas anyway yes higher maintenance but more mileage and more power I personally love the 6.0 after you bulletproof it, just my personal preference


----------



## drain docs (Jan 2, 2012)

seanny deep said:


> I had a 95 f250 with a 7.3 l intenational block super chipped and turbo
> Ed kand n injectors air filter 4" exhaust all the way that truck was fantastic but the split front axel sucked and the 6" lift didnt help thing nore did the 35" toyo open country tires but 20mpg plus on the road... But dont buy any ford diesel other then the 7:3 the 6 liter is shiit cummins are all pretty good but front end issues as well look up dodge death wabble..... I got a 03 ram 2500gas "hemi" and i love it except it hasnt passed a gas station yet. Deisels good if you do long drives if your doing service stop and go gas is better.. i want a sprinter thou...


Sprinter high top 2500 for sure...Thumbs up !


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I'm a Cummins diesel guy all the way*

My service truck is just about to cross the 400K mark and has been extremely reliable. I average 17mpg all in town with my foot in it! As I am always in a hurry. The power for towing and hills with heavy loads is worth its weight in gold. But that's just my experience


----------

